# Sherwin Williams for Interior Trim



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

A new Sherwin Williams store opened about an hour away. I have always used Ben Moore Aura on interior trim because it is the only paint that will cover new primed mdf doors and trim in 2 coats of white. Is there a similar Sherwin Williams product?


----------



## Tundra02 (Oct 22, 2014)

If I have to use SW I use either the Pro Classic Acrylic or Pro Classic Alkyd Hybrid


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

bluegrassdan said:


> A new Sherwin Williams store opened about an hour away. I have always used Ben Moore Aura on interior trim because it is the only paint that will cover new primed mdf doors and trim in 2 coats of white. Is there a similar Sherwin Williams product?


Really? Aura is obviously a fantastic paint, but over primed Mdf, almost anything should cover in 2 coats.. No? I've had good success with Silks or even Ultra Spec..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I use semi gloss white on trim and doors.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Emerald Urethane, or Pro Classic Industrial Urethane are both good products (maybe even overkill) if you insist on using Sherwin. 

Like Kevin though, I have to wonder how two coats arent cutting it on pre-primed trim myself...


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

bluegrassdan said:


> A new Sherwin Williams store opened about an hour away. I have always used Ben Moore Aura on interior trim because it is the only paint that will cover new primed mdf doors and trim in 2 coats of white. Is there a similar Sherwin Williams product?


no..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> no..



Funny too because Aura has been out for 13 years now and still nothing quite like it. Maybe we will see an upgrade to aura in the near future 


That said plenty of guys have told me advance doesn't cover so I certainly understand using aura.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I've used a LOT of ProClassic Latex. It's good stuff, but likely won't cover in two coats.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

How far away is your Ben Moore dealer? Because there really isn't anything SW sells that is worth driving past a Ben Moore store to get.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Funny too because Aura has been out for 13 years now and still nothing quite like it. Maybe we will see an upgrade to aura in the near future
> 
> 
> That said plenty of guys have told me advance doesn't cover so I certainly understand using aura.


Emerald was SW's answer to Aura. But like everything SW does they got the price right but nothing else.


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

Aura is my only local choice but the store isn't up to par and is always low on stock. Just tried the Dulux Diamond and did 3 coats and could have done more. By the way I am not spraying.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

bluegrassdan said:


> Aura is my only local choice but the store isn't up to par and is always low on stock. Just tried the Dulux Diamond and did 3 coats and could have done more. By the way I am not spraying.


I know Sometimes bare Mdf will take a couple coats of primer to get your trim paint to cover. Must be a crappy primer on it..Diamond is a half decent product. , but not as good as Aura. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Bm BM scuffx. Screw aura and anything SW. PC cant touch scuff x and it's about the same price....just one time had me thoroughly convinced.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> Bm BM scuffx. Screw aura and anything SW. PC cant touch scuff x and it's about the same price....just one time had me thoroughly convinced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


How is Scuffx for coverage? Your all in on the scuffx eh!? Haha. I haven't used it yet.
Why the hate on for Aura? Besides the fact that it's super expensive and doesn't flow out very well.. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> How is Scuffx for coverage? Your all in on the scuffx eh!? Haha. I haven't used it yet.
> Why the hate on for Aura? Besides the fact that it's super expensive and doesn't flow out very well..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


And Aura also has the unique property of drying too fast and running at the same time. How the F does that happen?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> And Aura also has the unique property of drying too fast and running at the same time. How the F does that happen?


Lol

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I still dont understand your lack of covereage. do you use untinted white? If so, try some tine. My paint rep told me to get white to cover better add some white and a couple drops of black tint. I forget the actual formula, but its still pretty much dead white, but will cover a little better.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Smith said:


> And Aura also has the unique property of drying too fast and running at the same time. *How the F does that happen?*


 Rheology


Plenty of published scientific papers on the subject if you felt inclined to learn more.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> And Aura also has the unique property of drying too fast and running at the same time. How the F does that happen?


Lololol....you gotta pay extra for that feature, duh!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> How is Scuffx for coverage? Your all in on the scuffx eh!? Haha. I haven't used it yet.
> Why the hate on for Aura? Besides the fact that it's super expensive and doesn't flow out very well..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


Honestly, I really am all in on it for trim. Great product. Levels great, easy to apply, great coverage, fast recoat and a hard finish. All at a totally reasonable price point. I was paying the same amount for PC for years. And its half the product that sx is imo.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woodco said:


> I still dont understand your lack of covereage. do you use untinted white? If so, try some tine. My paint rep told me to get white to cover better add some white and a couple drops of black tint. I forget the actual formula, but its still pretty much dead white, but will cover a little better.


Always "boost" stock white paints. Off the shelf you're buying base that's designed to be tinted.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

lilpaintchic said:


> Always "boost" stock white paints. Off the shelf you're buying base that's designed to be tinted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That is something I never would have thought of. I will try that with the Diamond.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Adding white tint to a white tint base will make a whiter white but not always increase hide. S/W makes a color called snowbound that has tint in it but still has poor hide. I have added black to some whites and had it pick up a blue hint. Adding tint makes anything different. Best bet is use the best quality paint you can.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

lilpaintchic said:


> Always "boost" stock white paints. Off the shelf you're buying base that's designed to be tinted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



BM has a boxed white (and a few other stock colors depending on product), usually denoted by 'white 01', as well as the tint bases(1X, 4B etc). The stock white starts off a bit grey and typically can accept up to 2oz/gallon colorant. The tint bases by themselves are designed to be tinted!


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

emerald urethane semi gloss sands like crap


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Emerald urethane in the factory pre mix Hi-Hide white covers excellent. You have to stress the high hide. Shockingly enough not all employees are versed in this newer product. Often 1 coat over a stock white trim paint will look great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Emerald urethane in the factory pre mix Hi-Hide white covers excellent. You have to stress the high hide. Shockingly enough not all employees are versed in this newer product. Often 1 coat over a stock white trim paint will look great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasnt aware of that one. Thank you. Not that I ever use that product, but good to know.

I forget. Does Emerald Urethane stick to damn near anything like Cabinet Coat does?


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

just had a chance to use scuffx on primed MDF, two coats of CC30 covers completely, brush and rolled


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 21, 2018)

*Umber!*

Sherwin Williams whites, at least wall and exterior paints, have always had terrible hide and covering in my opinion. We always add Umber to help hide. And then more white to offset it. I recently started doubling the amounts.

Here is the current label for a nice White Exterior in Super Paint with Raw Umber and White added. Looks basically the same as the base white.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah, we are painting a 500k new construction home here in Kentucky and Pro Classic semi gloss untinted right off the shelf is the order of the day. We've had a hell of a time getting it to cover in two coats, and this is over pre primed trim! 

I like the stuff but it's pricey and should really cover much better. If I had been the one to buy the paint, I personally would've had it tinted to White Umber...it's the best go to color for interior trim and it covers better than just using it straight off the shelf without adding anything to it.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

I should think almost anything will cover primed MDF in 2 coats either sprayed or brush/rolled ya? Can’t imagine issues unless its a cast off or watery walmart paint...


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Emerald urethane in the factory pre mix Hi-Hide white covers excellent. You have to stress the high hide. Shockingly enough not all employees are versed in this newer product. Often 1 coat over a stock white trim paint will look great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is being addressed. There will be only a high hide white/tint base coming soon.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

paintpimp said:


> This is being addressed. There will be only a high hide white/tint base coming soon.




I just bought a couple gallons tinted to eider white and they were tinted in hi hide. I just hope they don't ditch the actual hi hide and keep the extra white and relabel it. It's aggravating when you find a product you like and then it's changed. I've felt the need to "like" emerald for so long but just found too many flaws in both the interior and exterior lines. I can finally say I like the hi hide white in the urethane and of course it gets screwed with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craftednorth (Dec 29, 2018)

With the proclassic architechtural latex can you leave your gun set up and not cleaned if you come back and spray in 4 hours? Or do you clean it out?


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello,
For me personally I would release the pressure on the machine and soak the gun in water. then reprime the pump when ready to rock again


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

I've been known to leave the gun in water, de-prime the machine and let it sit for two days. Of course when it's time for cleaning, I typically give it a thorough cleaning. 

I've got sprayers from 2003 that still work...although at a much slower pace!


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You should be able to leave it in all weened if you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

